# Band saw mod??



## wla421 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am trying to find a post (with pics) that showed modifications to a horizontal band saw.

The mod was to be able to clamp smaller pieces of metal.

Photos of my saw attached.

The clamping of smaller pieces is not possible on mine at the present time, because of the head swiveling.

Any help??

George


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,
I've seen a threaded hole on the left side of the moving jaw with a screw to compensate the swivelling of the jaw. Adjust the screw to equivalent thickness of the small part to saw.


----------



## kvom (Jan 1, 2011)

In the meantime, a piece of scrap with equivalent width in the back of the vise will let you cut the shorter pieces.


----------



## Pete. (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/BandSaw.html

Here is similar to what you seek


----------



## Peter. (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's what I did. I used the hole for the long-lost stop, and drilled my bracket near the edge so it can be swivelled clear for angled cuts.


----------



## Anko (Jan 1, 2011)

i got the same problem with the same bandsaw, ist designed to clamp lage bars or stock, not small pieces, the moving jaw is a nightmare

i found this, its look very usefull, take a look:

http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/bandsawadaptor/bandsawadaptor-e.htm

saludos


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Anko

That is one of the neatest solutions I've seen to the problem of cutting small pieces in a horizontal bandsaw.  I have it on my priority list to make.
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## wla421 (Jan 2, 2011)

I knew your guys would have a answer to my problem... th_wav

Thanks, I got some work to do today, since I have a spare small vice in the shop.

George


----------



## dparker (Jan 2, 2011)

wia421: Here is a picture of how I solved the problem you are having




A longer piece of angle iron to reach the same length of the fixed jaw and a hole drilled and tapped for 3/8" all thread to screw in and out to fit the size needed. This keeps the automatic shutoff switch in use.
don


----------



## itowbig (Jan 2, 2011)

what about this




i made something close to this


----------



## wla421 (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys just rock...

Now I have to make a choice of which one to use.....

But, Now I got options.

Thanks a lot!!

George


----------



## black85vette (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is what I did:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6955.0

It was cheap, quick and easy. (just my style)

Here is another solution I liked:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7087.0


----------

